# Holy bologna, that's a good one!



## digger dun (Sep 20, 2021)

I have a little ash midden pile that I periodically visit. Every time I dig a hole there I get something great. Unfortunately its fairly exposed, so I never spend much more then 10 minutes on it, and always backfill and sweep over my hole in hopes of keeping my secret spot untouched by all but myself. This past weekend I had a few minutes, and gave it a shot. picked a random spot, dug down two feet and popped out the best ink I've ever dug.


----------



## digger dun (Sep 20, 2021)

Look at this thing! This color is bonkers... Even has some ossified ink crust around the lip. No cracks, chips or bruises, absolutely perfect.


----------



## digger dun (Sep 20, 2021)

Any thoughts on value? I'm not selling, as this has fast become one of my all time favorite finds, but I would like to know y'alls opinion on value.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 20, 2021)

Killer!


----------



## Dogo (Sep 20, 2021)

Great color,  hard to value without seeing actual bottle and how much cleaning it needs


----------



## J.R. Collector (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice color for sure. I believe the value is only in the color. Great find. I keep glancing back to the beauty


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2021)

Would you call that Teal? Nice Color, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2021)

Beautiful blue!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 20, 2021)

Wow, that's a fantastic colour on that one!


----------



## Csa (Sep 20, 2021)

Very nice. When cleaning this I almost feel like leaving a little dried ink around the lip would be appropriate, esp if the rest is cleaned to really let that blue/teal color pop.


----------



## klaatu (Sep 21, 2021)

Very nice ink. Outstanding color!! Great Find


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 21, 2021)

That’s so pretty! I would call that nothing short of peacock blue, with that green mixed in, and in an Umbrella ink?! So when u decide u just don’t want it hanging around, anymore…. Come rattle my cage? I would be very interested. I would probably , if I dug that one up- but I got used to digging our newer trash around here. Mostly 1900-1930 in this area. I know where some older stuff is- but now it’s heavily fenced up with guard dogs- I have thought of trying to sweet talk some permission, there- but know people usually fall into 3 categories in this area. 1. They could be landowners who are suspicious , like I would be with my own hunk of land! 2. Way paranoid dope growers - Who want nobody nosing around -like my neighbors across the creek at my wildlife refuge property. (I don’t care what they do- only care about their trash, right?!) 3. MS13 guys out in the sticks cooking up meth- like they were 8 years ago. Suffice it to say- you can get your A$$ shot, pretty quickly if you just go tromping around like I used to do, back in the day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 21, 2021)

Whatever the color is called, i think we can all agree, that is Bluetiful buddy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice  crude lip and looks like a fairly dark teal.    

Jim G


----------



## Millertyme (Sep 29, 2021)

Lovely, my favorite color! Nice find!


----------



## 4oregonz (Sep 29, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> That’s so pretty! I would call that nothing short of peacock blue, with that green mixed in, and in an Umbrella ink?! So when u decide u just don’t want it hanging around, anymore…. Come rattle my cage? I would be very interested. I would probably , if I dug that one up- but I got used to digging our newer trash around here. Mostly 1900-1930 in this area. I know where some older stuff is- but now it’s heavily fenced up with guard dogs- I have thought of trying to sweet talk some permission, there- but know people usually fall into 3 categories in this area. 1. They could be landowners who are suspicious , like I would be with my own hunk of land! 2. Way paranoid dope growers - Who want nobody nosing around -like my neighbors across the creek at my wildlife refuge property. (I don’t care what they do- only care about their trash, right?!) 3. MS13 guys out in the sticks cooking up meth- like they were 8 years ago. Suffice it to say- you can get your A$$ shot, pretty quickly if you just go tromping around like I used to do, back in the day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The MS-13 are not the guys to mess with, EVER!!  Scary folks!!


----------



## Sonofabottleman (Sep 29, 2021)

That is NICE! I like that other ink beside it too. You're in a good spot, keep digging!


----------



## Len (Sep 30, 2021)

I agree. I think that it adds to the piece. Besides, there may be a small crack under there that you don't want exposed. Great find! Love the hard hat...


----------



## sandchip (Oct 1, 2021)

Thatza beauty!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 1, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Thatza beauty!


If you go to a paint store they'll scan it and maybe come up with a name. It is some kind of blue. Giddy up


----------



## Len (Oct 1, 2021)

I'd leave the dried ink too--might be a small crack under there. Great find.  ...I once dug an old school house site. The prize find--a teacher who had been left on cafe duty too long.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 1, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> If you go to a paint store they'll scan it and maybe come up with a name. It is some kind of blue. Giddy up


Paint stores scan paint, not glass.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 2, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Paint stores scan paint, not glass.


This is why the site is so good. I'm still going blue. Giddy up


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 2, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> This is why the site is so good. I'm still going blue. Giddy up


I Paint new Cars & Restore Old Cars for a living, for past 35 Years, I've had many Cars scanned, just had one done a few weeks ago. LEON.


----------



## afcooley (Oct 5, 2021)

digger dun said:


> I have a little ash midden pile that I periodically visit. Every time I dig a hole there I get something great. Unfortunately its fairly exposed, so I never spend much more then 10 minutes on it, and always backfill and sweep over my hole in hopes of keeping my secret spot untouched by all but myself. This past weekend I had a few minutes, and gave it a shot. picked a random spot, dug down two feet and popped out the best ink I've ever dug.
> View attachment 229914



Wowza!!! I am brand new to the tab talk and to be honest it’s been a bit difficult to figure out but I paid for one year subscription so I guess I should have plenty of time to figure it out but knowing me I’ll have a week left before I figure it out. Anyway how awesome is your bottle amazing wonderful and fabulous. I don’t know where this property is if you on the property or it’s a place that you can go to without any problems. But you are one lucky person! About 25years ago, A friend of mine was going through a divorce and stayed in my outbuilding and he is the one that showed and taught me about anti-bottles that you can dig out of the ground. I was immediately addicted and absolutely in love with the old thick glass and could be dug up out of the ground it just blew my mind. So I found the local dump that was original originally started like in the 1900s anyway I did there probably every single day for two years I have quite a vast antique bottle collection and I actually have an ink bottle exactly like the one you’ve shown in this picture. Probably why I am commenting on it now and you are the very first thing I’ve done on tap talk… I am in Albany Oregon I don’t know where you’re located like I said I just now started tap truck so if the information is already available and I’ve overlooked it forgive me for that but yeahYes it is a beautiful bottle mine has some thick fat bubbles in the bottom which to me made it even more spectacular. I will have to take a picture of my China hutch and share it with other bottle collectors here thank you for your time and I apologize that this is so long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afcooley (Oct 5, 2021)

afcooley said:


> Wowza!!! I am brand new to the tab talk and to be honest it’s been a bit difficult to figure out but I paid for one year subscription so I guess I should have plenty of time to figure it out but knowing me I’ll have a week left before I figure it out. Anyway how awesome is your bottle amazing wonderful and fabulous. I don’t know where this property is if you on the property or it’s a place that you can go to without any problems. But you are one lucky person! About 25years ago, A friend of mine was going through a divorce and stayed in my outbuilding and he is the one that showed and taught me about anti-bottles that you can dig out of the ground. I was immediately addicted and absolutely in love with the old thick glass and could be dug up out of the ground it just blew my mind. So I found the local dump that was original originally started like in the 1900s anyway I did there probably every single day for two years I have quite a vast antique bottle collection and I actually have an ink bottle exactly like the one you’ve shown in this picture. Probably why I am commenting on it now and you are the very first thing I’ve done on tap talk… I am in Albany Oregon I don’t know where you’re located like I said I just now started tap truck so if the information is already available and I’ve overlooked it forgive me for that but yeahYes it is a beautiful bottle mine has some thick fat bubbles in the bottom which to me made it even more spectacular. I will have to take a picture of my China hutch and share it with other bottle collectors here thank you for your time and I apologize that this is so long
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OK so I found my own post I am navigating fairly well I read all of the posts about your umbrella Inc. that you found and I feel like I am home hello you all bottle collectors… If you have any type of antique books at all for a bottle collecting you can look this umbrella Inc. up it should list all colors that were made you know for the umbrella ink bottles blah blah blah I do believe it is a teal color yeah I’m current value I’m not up on. I used to be, but that was a long time ago. It is a really nice bottle and I am very excited to be able to look at photos and maybe post some of my own and just to hang out with you fabulous bottle collectors!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

